# Pellet food for Victorians



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone feed their Victorians pellet food? If so, what brand, size, floating or sinking. And what type of Victorian do you give it to.

I feed my P. nyrerei flake food and brine shrimp, mysis shrimp and cyclops. I'd like to add another type of food to their meal rotation.


----------



## husker25 (Mar 11, 2008)

Have the same fish and I feed them Danichi color FX sinking. The krill really brings out the reds.


----------

